# Ghost macro pics



## Red (Oct 31, 2007)

hi. here some pics.... Enjoy it.













Regards


----------



## Malnra (Oct 31, 2007)

These are really growing on me. Not quite to the level of the Violin's, but growing rapidly. ;-)


----------



## Red (Oct 31, 2007)

some more









rare pic





empusa pennata

Regards


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! I like macro pictures!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 1, 2007)

they are very strange mantis..cool pics..


----------

